# Old paper



## aajcatmur (Jan 4, 2005)

Hey hey,

I had a quick scan round the forums to see if I was asking a question already dealt with but couldn't see anything so apologies if I'm rehashing an old topic. 

My grandparents recently bought an old house from someone who had inherited it but didn't really want it and as a result they took it fixtures and all. Fortunately for me the guy who used to live there had been something of a photography buff and had his own darkroom set up (score!). 

Amongst the bits and bobs I picked up were a few reams of opened, and unopened, paper. However, as far as I can tell these date back a few years (he seems to have taken most of his photos between 1950 and 1980) and I was wondering what the likelihood was of the paper still being useable or whether there's a specific shelf life for such products. It's Spanish (or French) made paper and is, as far as I can tell, a mixture of Kodak Kodura M2D, Negtor Duro NBD HP and Rayon Reglon (I've taken these off the labels on the packaging but some were damaged so apologies for inaccuracies). 

Hope someone out there can help!

Thanks

Alex


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 4, 2005)

aajcatmur said:
			
		

> I was wondering what the likelihood was of the paper still being useable or whether there's a specific shelf life for such products.



There usually is a manufacturer's expiration date for most photo papers.  I've had no problems using Ilford BW papers that were 10 years past the expiration date, but as old as these sound, you'll just have to try them out.


----------

